# Pics of my Pinarello Prince



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I found this frame new in the winter of 2004 and, well, had to have it. The price was right and the fassa paint job just floors me. It rides nice too!


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Awesome bike man!


----------

